
How long does it take to get an entry level programming job? - ck95
I&#x27;m getting let go from my sales job that I&#x27;ve been at for a few months. I took it up as a challenge because my previous job in financial analysis felt too cyclical and boring. Ultimately I wasn&#x27;t a great fit for sales and I think something more analytical would be a better fit. My biggest concern is how much time I&#x27;m going to spend out of the job market before getting back in (I turn 25 in a month). How long would it take to sharpen my skills enough to be hireable? Am I too old for this?
======
auslegung
Go for it. I got my first job at 31. At the time my background was a little
bit self-taught via codecademy, etc, then I took a 3-month web dev intensive
at General Assembly online. Started my first job 2.5 months after graduating.
I regularly mentor people who are switching careers into software and have
seen over half of them (6) get a job, less than half generally need to still
improving their skills, and one or two are actively searching and should have
a job within a month or two.

Here are some of the best resources you'll need

* [https://www.cscareerhackers.org](https://www.cscareerhackers.org)

* [https://booksoncode.com/articles/learning-code-for-free](https://booksoncode.com/articles/learning-code-for-free)

------
sircastor
I got my first programming job at 25. It was for a small company. I was making
$12/hour part time. At the time my only experience was doing freelance web
development. This was 15 years ago.

I can’t speak to what the market looks like now. If you’re looking to get into
web development, there’s a fair bit of competition out there, but it has far
more to do with who you are and how you communicate/present yourself than your
skills, IMO

